# Come Watch a Newbie Make an Ass out of Himself!



## Nyedyr (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay, well, maybe not a donkey, more like a Nyeote!

Name: Kutsu
 Age: 23
 Sex: Male
 Species: Coyote/Nyeote (of the Cutie variety)
 Height: 6'0"
Weight: 180 lbs

Appearance: Slightly scrawny, and slightly overweight, but working out and eating healthier!

 - Hair and fur: Kutsu has a neutral colored coat. His fur has three major colors with shades in between. Along the top of his head and down the center of his back and around his shourders and tail, he is a light brown color. His belly and paws are a pale yellowish-wheat color. Around the forearms and his sides, dividing the light brown with wheat colored fur, is a third color halfway between the two others; a tan color.
 - Eye color: Turquoise
- Other features: A green figure 8 (infinity symbol) dyed into his right shoulder's fur. Also, his right ear has a small tuft of random fur.

Behavior and Personality: Kutsu is kind and gentle. He's very laid back and just wants to enjoy good company. He can be ignorant and naive, but his heart is solid, and he loves to be there for his friends. He is incredibly loyal and nurturing to those he cares about.

 Skills: A good sense of humor and a therapeutic charisma about him, can magically heal the injured, and is a tree climber!
 Weaknesses: Gullible, aloof at times, possibly too nice.

Likes: Being affectionate with a good friend, hearing the calls of other coyotes, the night, storms, and all the great furry friends he has made.
 Dislikes: Violence, gore, being scolded; he's a softy.

History: Kutsu grew up in the plains of Colorado. He loves the mountains, the forests, the prairies, and the beautiful world he was brought into. He had a great childhood, despite being without a father. However, his teenage years were incredibly tough, and he took many years to redefine who he is. The world is once again new to him, and he's prepared to face the new days.

Clothing/Personal Style: Simple attire that's comfortable for everything from seeing a movie to taking a hike in the mountains.
 Picture: N/a

 Goal: To enjoy the world as best as possible.
 Theme song: _To Heal_, Oblivion with Bells

 Favorite location: A forested mountain near lakes and rivers.
 Favorite weather: Rain and thunder
 Favorite color: Green

 Favorite person: Too many great friends to single out one.
 Friends: Anyone that asks.


-------------


Finally, finally! My sona is complete. It fits and all is well.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Quite interesting. I've seen a few dragolfs here before

When you update this, as I can see it's unfinished, you can edit this page as much as you want


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for the help. It's a start at least. Seeing it in some kind of organized form, rather than tumbling around my noggin like a washing machine, certainly helps. Still trying to figure out how he would look but a hybrid sounds fitting for now.

Anyway, thanks again, Willow!


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice one, I want to see what theme music you use though. But I'm not sure how anyone can dislike wine, it's like blood just a little more tasty 

Don't forget to put a link into your signature when you're done!


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm still debating about my species. I can't wrap my mind around what a wolf-dragon would look like. More dragon or more wolf? Furry, scaly, both? BAH! I wish I could draw.

Anyway, nice to meet you! Good advise for the link. Bookmarked as well for myself.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

Why not just split it down the middle? Left side wolf, right side dragon?

Or vice versa


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 18, 2010)

Or top and bottoms? Or diagonal! Yiss....

Haha! Hopefully I can flush the character out through my story. The furry world is so new, I feel like I'm baking in the biggest kitchen in the world, but using only one spice rack... if that makes any sort of sense.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha, that's a great analogy. Well I guess I'm cooking too, although it would be shark soup and in a garage. But I don't think that makes any sort of sense whatsoever.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks!

LOL! It makes more than enough sense for me. Anyway, I've abandoned modeling my fursona right now. Too new, too ignorant, and uninspired. Hope you have better luck!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

A certain timber wolf?


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> A certain timber wolf?



Hmm... I wonder who that is?


----------



## Syradact (Sep 2, 2010)

In after fursona edit!

Very cool, Cutie Coyote. Turquoise eyes would be really beautiful to see. I like healers. You are always welcome in my tree


----------

